# I'm BACK



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Well..........
Now I'm a MRS! What a great wedding & honeymoon. Just wanted to tell you all I'm back now!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

congrats!! welcome back...make sure you finish the critter trivia...lol


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Gratz! Welcome Back


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Are you going to keep the name Vaughn, like a trademark or something, or start using your new name?


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

well, Vaughn is really my Middle name so yeh I'm keepin' it!


----------

